# AMP FLORACEL claims to help people with crohns



## Lanny (Jul 8, 2011)

Has anyone used this product? Does it work?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 8, 2011)

If you do the research you'll find A LOT of people who have tried it and who have gotten really sick from it. Read one who claimed it damaged their thyroid another who said that aloe itself interacts with some medications out there (so you should always tell your doctor when you're trying alternative treatments). I steer clear of anything claiming to be a cure with absolutely no scientific backing. Sounds great IN THEORY but there's no proof that INGESTING this does any good.


----------



## Lanny (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks for your reply - I thought it was too good to be true.....God bless


----------



## Jer's Girl (Jul 8, 2011)

I think it is normal to hope for a quick fix.  I hope your Drs find something that will work for you!


----------



## e13 boy (Jul 8, 2011)

CrabbyRelish said:


> If you do the research you'll find A LOT of people who have tried it and who have gotten really sick from it. Read one who claimed it damaged their thyroid another who said that aloe itself interacts with some medications out there (so you should always tell your doctor when you're trying alternative treatments). I steer clear of anything claiming to be a cure with absolutely no scientific backing. Sounds great IN THEORY but there's no proof that INGESTING this does any good.


Have you any proof AMP damaged somebodys thyroid?
Have you any evidence aloe interacts with some medications?

When i told my Dr i was taking AMP he had never heard of it.

Who has ever said AMP is a 'cure'.
I gained complete remission from taking AMP.
I never came anywhere near that with the drugs the hospitals gave me.
For scientific studies aloereviews.com go to the research part of this site.

I've never claimed AMP is the answer for every CD/UC patient on this forum but it worked fantastic for me after two decades of being ill & the agony of 9 operations.

If you choose to try AMP i wish you every success.


----------



## David (Jul 8, 2011)

Does aloe work?  Does amp work?  I don't know.  What I do know is that as I research IBD around the net, I come across a LOT of aloe companies and their affiliates preying upon people with IBD using extremely underhanded marketing techniques.  At this point I won't touch the stuff based upon the nefarious practices of these companies and people.


e13 boy said:


> For scientific studies aloereviews.com go to the research part of this site.
> 
> I've never claimed AMP is the answer for every CD/UC patient on this forum but it worked fantastic for me after two decades of being ill & the agony of 9 operations.
> 
> If you choose to try AMP i wish you every success.


I checked out your scientific studies:

1.  The first linked site brings up nothing.

2.  The second linked one is to a site that sells Aloe products.

3.  The third (quack watch) says:


> * Aloe latex is a harsh stimulant laxative that has FDA approval for OTC use as a laxative ingredient.
> ** Products derived from aloe gel and intended for internal use have not been proven effective against any disease.*
> * The effectiveness of aloe skin-care products is uncertain.


Can you link me to an actual scientific study that shows positive results for people with IBD rather than list a bunch that aren't pertinent or show the exact opposite?



e13 boy said:


> Have you any proof AMP damaged somebodys thyroid?
> Have you any evidence aloe interacts with some medications?


http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/aloe-000876.htm



> Interactions:
> 
> If you are currently being treated with any of the following medications, you should not use aloe vera without first talking to your healthcare provider.
> 
> ...


At this point you're starting to piss me off as you're potentially putting our member's health at risk.  I suggest you take a big step back and evaluate how you conduct yourself on this site.


----------



## e13 boy (Jul 8, 2011)

I suggest you stop swearing on a public forum which kids may read.


----------



## David (Jul 8, 2011)

e13 boy said:


> I suggest you stop swearing on a public forum which kids may read.


I suggest you find another site.  You are no longer welcome here.


----------



## stratford (Feb 16, 2012)

Crabby said:


> If you do the research you'll find A LOT of people who have tried it and who have gotten really sick from it. Read one who claimed it damaged their thyroid another who said that aloe itself interacts with some medications out there (so you should always tell your doctor when you're trying alternative treatments). I steer clear of anything claiming to be a cure with absolutely no scientific backing. Sounds great IN THEORY but there's no proof that INGESTING this does any good.


AMP is working fantastic for me.

I wouldn't say it is a cure as you incorrectly state but it has given me a freedom from Crohn's the prescription meds never gave me.

AMP should be tested to see how many Crohn's/Colitis patients it works for.
The FDA should change the system of evaluation so natural products can be tested.As no patent can be put on Aloe, under the current system nobody is ever going to finance the clinical tests.If AMP was tested the scientific claims could be evaluated correctly.

When i saw my consultant a few weeks ago he was very pleased with my blood results and current state of health.I told him i'd decided to try AMP.
He seemed interested and made a note of what i buy.He also told me all about the testing system for drugs which is why i now think testing of AMP will never happen.

Please do not attack me as a spammer/salesman etc - i have never posted on this forum which brand of AMP i purchase.

Thank You


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Feb 16, 2012)

If it's too good to be true, it usually is.  That's what I've learned from the CCFA support group.

Too many quacks out there trying to take a patient's hard earned $$$$ for an instant cure.  For accurate information, please see your GI, primary care MD, or colorectal surgeon for medical advice. They are the ones who went to medical school, did their residencies, internships, and have the EXPERIENCE in the medical field as well as pharmacists who have the educational background and experience to learn about which medications are SAFE to take & will not cause harm. They also know which herbs & OTC meds are dangerous for us and are NOT approved by the FDA.  

I trust my MDs and pharmacist over stuff that's being sold as a "cure for Crohn's" that's out there that only has "testimonials only" & no research any day.


----------



## stratford (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.

I used to be a member of NACC in the UK which i assume is the same as CCFA
After i read who their corporate sponsors are i cancelled my membership.

YOU use the word 'Cure' - I Don't - I've gained total remission.

For many years i went to my GI consultant,colorectal surgeon etc

Thanks to his 'Experience' i was mis diagnosed for so long i then had to go to the colorectal surgeon.He had to cut out the section of my bowel which Crohn's had savaged.Post op i developed internal infection which put me in intensive care.
Thankfully i won the battle and recovered.

I then went through many of the drugs he told me i had to take.
Steroids,Methotrexate,6mp etc.
The side affects of these drugs put me back in hospital.So clearly these medications were not safe for me & they caused me harm.
(The sub forums on this forum about these drugs tell many similar situations.)

Like yourself i used to trust my consultant,pharmacist etc even though the treatment they gave me put my life in danger.

I did a lot of research about AMP before i tried it.I couldn't find any FDA warnings about side affects like i did on the websites of the drugs my Dr was talking about starting me on.

I haven't spent my hard earned $$$$ on an instant cure as you incorrectly post.
I've spent it on a product which,for myself, has been the best treatment i've ever taken for Crohn's.

AMP is an option for Crohn's.I'm chuffed to bits i tried it and the wonderful results it has give me.

Clearly you don't wish to be pleased for me.

Best Wishes


----------



## David (Feb 17, 2012)

This is an example of why we do not allow any sort of affiliate marketing on this site.  As soon as money becomes involved, bias and conflict of interest immediately arises and anecdotes can't be trusted.  Stratford, please understand that almost every reputable source where I've researched aloe has negative information about it.  And there is a tremendous amount of very underhanded marketing techniques out there surrounding it.  It's frustrating because I truly want anything that benefits people with IBD to be available to them along with information they can trust, whether that be a conventional treatment, medical marijuana, supplementation, or alternative treatment like aloe.


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks David for looking out for our best interests.  Well said!!!


----------



## stratford (Feb 17, 2012)

David said:


> This is an example of why we do not allow any sort of affiliate marketing on this site.  As soon as money becomes involved, bias and conflict of interest immediately arises and anecdotes can't be trusted.  Stratford, please understand that almost every reputable source where I've researched aloe has negative information about it.  And there is a tremendous amount of very underhanded marketing techniques out there surrounding it.  It's frustrating because I truly want anything that benefits people with IBD to be available to them along with information they can trust, whether that be a conventional treatment, medical marijuana, supplementation, or alternative treatment like aloe.


Affiliate marketing? I have never posted the brand of AMP i purchase.

How do my posts involve money,bias & conflict of interest?

All i have ever posted on this forum is my experience with Crohn's treatments.
I've found one which i have found to be excellent.If some forum members don't wish to accept the success i have had with AMP that is their choice.
(I won't be losing any sleep over it)

Like yourself i did a lot of research about Aloe before i decided to try AMP.
I found a lot of negative information from reputable sources about Aloe Juice & Aloe Gel.That is why i decided to try the extract - AMP.I couldn't find any clinical trials (good or bad) about Mucopollysaccarides.

Like yourself i want anything which benefits IBD patients to be available to them.I have posted several times i would like to see AMP have clinical trials to see how many patients it would help.Whist we have the current system in place with 'patent' rights given to a company by the FDA who finance the clinical trials AMP will never be put through trials as Aloe is not 'patentable' because it is natural.If AMP was trialled their would be no need for marketing techniques(which i'm not part of)


----------



## David (Feb 17, 2012)

I wasn't accusing you of affiliate marketing, I'm saying that affiliate marketing and underhanded marketing techniques have ruined the reputation of these products.  And it would be a tragedy if in fact they were beneficial and few were willing to touch them because of the negative connotations.


----------



## stratford (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok David - i mis read your post.

I don't really no much about affiliate marketing/marketing techniques etc.

I'm just thankful to the company who advertise online who i purchase my AMP from.

IMO it is a tragedy that AMP is not put forward for FDA trials.Every single Crohn's/ Colitis patient would then have a clear understanding of the percentage of people it would help.
We all understand that their is not a treatment which helps every single person.
I think it's tragic that AMP is not something offered as an option.

Best Wishes


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Feb 19, 2012)

Stratford,

I NEVER mentioned your name at all. I simply stated that there are many companies out there trying to scam pts. who are very ill. 

The local CCFA chapters have been a God send to many folks who have been diagnosed with IBD because they provide valuable information such as diet, exercise,where to seek the best treatment in their area like clinics, hospitals,MDs, etc. They need medical care when they have a blockage for example. It can NOT be treated at home. I am speaking from experience. It's dangerous because if untreated, the bowel can perforate and the pt. can become septic. 

 Patients want to know which hospitals are the best for treating IBD flares and emergency surgeries.  Also, it's nice to for folks to meet others like themselves so they can swap "war stories" in dealing with their ailments so they don't feel so alone.

So please quit looking down upon support systems. For some, it's a patient's life line.  The drug companies support CCFA because they fund the RESEARCH into finding a CURE and what causes the diseases.  Take some time to actually read what the goal of CCFA is  www.ccfa.org.   

Surgery is ALWAYS a last resort. Most doctors are not scapel happy like you believe. It's usually life and death like mine was.

     regards,


----------



## stratford (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm sure their are many scams out their.

I haven't been scammed - i've found AMP to be the best treatment i've ever taken for Crohn's.

I've taken Steroids,All the immune system suppresing chemotherapy drugs,5 ASA drugs etc.AMP has been a god send with no side affects.

I understand every word you say about blockage,perforated bowel etc.The dreadful non diagnosis/mis diagnosis led to my Colon being preforated.For the rest of my life i will be thankful to the surgeon who saved my life.It sounds to me as if we may have faced similar situations.I've never said Dr's are scapel happy.

It was at a local Crohn's meeting that i was swapping war stories with a fellow Crohn's patient.This fella told me what success he was having with AMP.At the meeting he asked the GI why AMP is not offered to Crohn's patients.The GI seemed to a bit narked as this fella had strong views.He belittled anything other than the drugs he prescribes at hospital.It was after that i started to research AMP.

I decided not to carry on with my membership of NACC.All the information they gave me was about all the drugs which failed me(And put me in hospital).IMO they should be far more open minded.
If the drug companies support such organisations they will never look at anything which can't have a patent put on it - Anything natural.Tragic IMO.

It was my personal decision not to carry on as a member.
They had no information on AMP as a treatment for Crohn's - i found that very,very poor.

I hope you are now in good health

Best Wishes


----------



## ID4Crohns (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been on AMP for 5 weeks now.
I'm having the best success i've ever experienced with anything i've ever taken for Crohn's.

I agree with Stratford - AMP should be tested like the prescription drugs are.
None of them can give a 100% guarantee of remission.
The people who accuse AMP of being a scam etc are probably the people who it does not help.If it was tested every patient would be able to see how many people it is likely to work for.When i was given Imuran(Azathioprine) i was told it helped approx 70%.

The company i've purchased my AMP from i have found to be first class.
When i first phoned them they answered my long list of questions.
I was even told by them individual results may vary.
I was sceptical but i decided to give it a try.
Only time will tell but i'm starting to think i've found the help i've needed for a long time.
Fingers Crossed.

Having read this thread about marketing of AMP i too won't post the brand i buy.


----------



## David (Feb 21, 2012)

Of course you agree with Stratford:

# ID4Crohns 2.123.146.52  [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
# stratford   2.123.146.52  [View Other IP Addresses for this User]

* ID4Crohns 94.4.67.111   [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
* stratford   94.4.67.111    [View Other IP Addresses for this User]

What a coincidence!

Thanks for proving my point.

Rot in hell.

If any of you purchased a product from them or were contacted via PM by them pushing a specific product or website, please PM me.


----------

